# Grafikkarte installieren? Probleme!



## xxScalaxx (29. März 2007)

Hi ich hab mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft. es ist die ATI Radeon X 1300 Pro. So vollgendes ist passiert. ich pc aufgemacht und rein das ding. aber dan kam kein bild sonder nur streifen. ich weiß nicht wie ich das zum laufen kriege. kann mir jeamnd helfen? motherboard msi kt2 combo, Betriebssystem Windows XP, Vorherige Grafikkart war auch eien von ati welche weiß ich nich genau.


----------



## soyo (29. März 2007)

Ist auf der Karte zufällig ein 6-Pin-Strom-Anschluss? Der dürfte schwarz sein. Wenn ja, ist ein Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. März 2007)

Du hast dich doch bestimmt geerdet bevor du die Karte eingebaut hast oder?
Und achte bitte etwas mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung (explizit Groß- und Kleinschreibung)


----------



## PC Heini (30. März 2007)

Ja wenn das so einfach wäre. Tu mal die alte Karte wieder rein und schaue, obs noch funktioniert. Stell anschliessend die Auflösung auf den niedrigsten Punkt ein und übernimm diese Einstellung. Anschliessend Lösche den Treiber und die dazugehörende Software. So, erst jetzt kannste die neue Graka installieren samt neuem Treiber und Software. Wenns geklappt hat, kannste nun die Einstellungen der Auflösung vornehmen.
Wenn am Monitor auch Einstellungen möglich sind, kontrollier auch diese.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## soyo (30. März 2007)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hatt er beim booten schon die Streifen. Da helfen auch keine Anzeigeeinstellungen und Treiber.


----------



## PC Heini (30. März 2007)

Aber klar doch, das Problem liegt daran, dass der Bildschirm übersteuert wird. Hab dieses Problem auch schon auf verschiedenen Monitoren gehabt.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Radhad (30. März 2007)

Am besten noch mit dem Tool "Driver Cleaner" im abgesichterten Modus auch die ganzen Treiber-Leichen löschen lassen!

Kommt ÜBERHAUPT kein Bild (also schon zu Beginn des Bootvorgangs beim Power on Self Test) oder erst, wenn das XP Boot Logo kommt?


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2007)

Was macht Deine Graka?
Wäre als nett, wenn man was hören würde, um weitere Probleme zu lösen.

PC Heini


----------

